# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  ΦΩΤΟΒΟΛΤΑΪΚΆ

## 1970 βαγγελης

Μετά τον ρυθμιστή φόρτισης έχω συνδεμένες 2 μπαταρίες 200 αμπερόρια η κάθε μια σινδεμένες σε σειρά για 24 βολτ.βολτ. Πριν 2 χρόνια που τις τοποθέτησα όταν τις μετρούσα στα βολτ έδειχναν ακριβός το ίδιο τώρα έχω μια διαφορά 0,2 του βολτ που οφείλεται αυτό μπορει να μου πει κάποιος.

----------


## baladofatsas

Πιθανόν να είναι μέσα στα φυσιολογικά πλαίσια...
Αυτό είναι ρεύμα φόρτισης ή στον αέρα??
Επίσης αν είναι ανοιχτού τύπου μπορεί να είναι και θέμα συντήρησης... (νερά ηλεκτρολύτες κτλ..)

----------

1970 βαγγελης (11-01-16)

----------


## 1970 βαγγελης

είναι μέτρηση όπως είναι συνδεδεμένη στο κικλομα.οι μπαταρίες είναι κλιστου τύπου.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μήπως "κρυώνουν" οι καημένες μπαταρίες? βλέπε βήμα 3
http://www.pms-batteries.gr/images/u...management.pdf

----------

1970 βαγγελης (11-01-16)

----------


## vasilllis

Οφειλεται στην θιεικωση που παθαινουν οι μπαταριες.

----------

1970 βαγγελης (11-01-16)

----------


## genesis

Οι διαφορές αυτές οφείλονται στις κατασκευαστικές ανοχές που έχουν οι μπαταρίες και είναι φυσιολογικό να εμφανίζονται μετά από κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα λειτουργίας.
Για να έχεις καλύτερη εικόνα της κατάστασης, μέτρησε την τάση των μπαταριών σε κατάσταση εκφόρτισης.
Βάλε ένα σταθερό φορτίο να εκφορτίζει την συστοιχία με ρεύμα της τάξης των 10Α και μετά από λίγο μέτρησε την τάση των 2 μπαταριών.
Επανέλαβε την μέτρηση μετά από 1 ώρα εκφόρτισης και αν οι τάσεις και κυρίως η διαφορά μεταξύ τους δεν έχει αλλάξει σημαντικά μπορείς να θεωρήσεις ότι οι μπαταρίες είναι γενικώς σε καλή κατάσταση.

Αν η διαφορά μεγαλώνει συνεχώς καθώς περνάει η ώρα και οι μπαταρίες εκφορτίζονται, είναι ένδειξη ότι η μπαταρία με την χαμηλότερη τάση πιθανόν να έχει πρόβλημα.
Μπορείς να εξισορροπήσεις την διαφορά βγάζοντας τις μπαταρίες από το κύκλωμα και παραλληλίζοντάς τις μεταξύ τους για τουλάχιστον 24 ώρες.
Σε αυτές τις 24 ώρες θα βοηθούσε να συνδέσεις έναν 12βολτο φορτιστή ώστε να γίνεται φόρτιση συντήρησης μέχρι περίπου τα 13,8V.
Μετά από αυτό επαναφέρεις την κανονική συνδεσμολογία και επαναλαμβάνεις την αρχική μέτρηση με την εκφόρτιση των 10Α για τουλάχιστον 1 ώρα.
Αν οι μπαταρίες είναι σε καλή κατάσταση θα διαπιστώσεις ότι η διαφορά μεταξύ τους θα είναι αρκετά μικρότερη σε όλη την χρονική διάρκεια της μέτρησης.

Όλα τα παραπάνω ισχύουν για μπαταρίες μολύβδου κλειστού τύπου, ίδιας χωρητικότητας, τύπου και ηλικίας.
Πάντως τα 0,2V διαφορά μετά από 2 χρόνια είναι μάλλον φυσιολογικά.

----------

1970 βαγγελης (11-01-16)

----------


## 1970 βαγγελης

Ευχαριστώ πολλή όλα τα παιδιά και ιδιαίτερα τον φίλο genesis.Θα εφαρμόσω   τις συμβουλές σου με την πρώτη ευκαιρία. Φοβάμαι μήπως αρχίζουν και πέφτουν. Με ρικές  φορές το παραφορτώνω το σύστημα.
προσπαθώ να ανεβάσω μια φωτογραφία απο αρχείο μου,αλλα δεν μπορω.μηπως μπορει να με βοηθήσει κάποιος?

----------


## 1970 βαγγελης

Εκεί που έχω το εξοχικό δεν υπάρχει ΔΕΗ για αυτό άλλωστε έβαλα ηλιακά. Όταν τις παραλληλίσω να τις συνδέσω με τον ρυθμιστή φόρτισης όσο έχει ήλιο και να αποσυνδέσω  το INVERTER .

----------


## genesis

Βαγγέλη, εννοείται ότι πρέπει να αποσυνδέσεις τον inverter για να τις παραλληλίσεις, ο οποίος όμως δεν θα λειτουργεί έτσι και αλλιώς γιατί είναι 24βολτος και οι μπαταρίες παραλληλισμένες θα δίνουν 12 - 13V.
Επίσης, δεν ξέρω αν μπορείς να συνδέσεις τον ρυθμιστή φόρτισης όταν θα τις παραλληλίσεις γιατί τώρα ο ρυθμιστής λειτουργεί με ρυθμίσεις "24βολτες".
Αν τον συνδέσεις στις παραλληλισμένες μπαταρίες πιθανόν να αλλάξει ρυθμίσεις σε "12βολτες" και να σου δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα αργότερα όταν θα συνδέσεις τα πάντα κανονικά. Συμβουλέψου το manual του ρυθμιστή για να δεις αν "παίρνει" αυτόματα τις ρυθμίσεις ανάλογα με την τάση που "διαβάζει" την στιγμή που τον συνδέεις στην μπαταρία.

Για να βάλεις φωτογραφία επιλέγεις το εικονίδιο που γράφει "insert image" στο toolbar πάνω από το κείμενο. Η περιγραφή εμφανίζεται όταν περνάς από πάνω το βελάκι του ποντικιού.
Στην συνέχεια εμφανίζεται παράθυρο που σε καθοδηγεί για να επιλέξεις την φωτογραφία που θέλεις να ανεβάσεις.

----------


## 1970 βαγγελης

Προσπαθώ να στύλο φωτο  για να δούμε. Είναι 2,1 mb λέει και δεν το ανεβάζει το αρχείο .Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω.Θα ζητήσω βοήθεια .

----------


## lepouras

τόσο μεγάλες δεν τις δέχεται το φορουμ. ή θα τους αλλάξεις μέγεθος από κάνα πρόγραμμα πχ των windows σε μέγεθος web και θα στις μικρήνεις. αλλιώς ανέβασε τες κάπου πχ dropbox  ή αν έχεις gmail αποθήκευσε τες στο drive  σου και βάλε το λινκ τους εδώ με ρύθμιση να της βλέπουν όλοι όσοι έχουν το λινκ.

----------


## angel_grig

> Προσπαθώ να στύλο φωτο  για να δούμε. Είναι 2,1 mb λέει και δεν το ανεβάζει το αρχείο .Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω.Θα ζητήσω βοήθεια .



Δες εδω https://imageresizer.codeplex.com/ Το εγκαθιστας κανεις μετα δεξι κλικ στην φωτο και της κανεις resize

----------


## manolispentarakis

εμενα στο forum  το εκανε αυτοματα resize

----------


## kioan

> Προσπαθώ να στύλο φωτο  για να δούμε. Είναι 2,1 mb λέει και δεν το ανεβάζει το αρχείο .Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω.Θα ζητήσω βοήθεια .



Ανέβασέ τες σε κάποιο site σαν το imgur και βάλε εδώ μόνο το link.

----------


## 1970 βαγγελης

> Βαγγέλη, εννοείται ότι πρέπει να αποσυνδέσεις τον inverter για να τις παραλληλίσεις, ο οποίος όμως δεν θα λειτουργεί έτσι και αλλιώς γιατί είναι 24βολτος και οι μπαταρίες παραλληλισμένες θα δίνουν 12 - 13V.
> Επίσης, δεν ξέρω αν μπορείς να συνδέσεις τον ρυθμιστή φόρτισης όταν θα τις παραλληλίσεις γιατί τώρα ο ρυθμιστής λειτουργεί με ρυθμίσεις "24βολτες".
> Αν τον συνδέσεις στις παραλληλισμένες μπαταρίες πιθανόν να αλλάξει ρυθμίσεις σε "12βολτες" και να σου δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα αργότερα όταν θα συνδέσεις τα πάντα κανονικά. Συμβουλέψου το manual του ρυθμιστή για να δεις αν "παίρνει" αυτόματα τις ρυθμίσεις ανάλογα με την τάση που "διαβάζει" την στιγμή που τον συνδέεις στην μπαταρία.
> 
> Για να βάλεις φωτογραφία επιλέγεις το εικονίδιο που γράφει "insert image" στο toolbar πάνω από το κείμενο. Η περιγραφή εμφανίζεται όταν περνάς από πάνω το βελάκι του ποντικιού.
> Στην συνέχεια εμφανίζεται παράθυρο που σε καθοδηγεί για να επιλέξεις την φωτογραφία που θέλεις να ανεβάσεις.



Κώστα προσπάθησα να κάνω όλες τις ενέργειες αλλά έβγαλα το συμπέρασμα οτι η μπαταρία είναι στα τελευταία της. Τόρα αν αλλάξω μόνο αυτήν την μπαταρία με μία καινούρια θα έχω πρόβλημα.

----------


## genesis

Είναι ρίσκο να αλλάξεις μόνο την μία γιατί είναι πιθανό ότι και η άλλη είναι στα τελευταία της απλά δεν φαίνεται ακόμη τόσο έντονα.
Η άποψή μου είναι να αλλάξεις και τις 2 ταυτόχρονα και να φροντίσεις να επιλέξεις μπαταρίες με μεγάλη αντοχή σε κύκλους φόρτισης - εκφόρτισης.
Οτιδήποτε αντέχει λιγότερο από 400 κύκλους σε βάθος εκφόρτισης (Depth of Discharge - DoD) 80%, είναι λάθος επιλογή κατά την γνώμη μου.

Επίσης, έχε υπόψη ότι οι "ανοιχτού τύπου" ή "υγρές" μπαταρίες είναι κατά κανόνα καλύτερες για αυτήν την χρήση και έχουν ως μειονέκτημα το ότι χρειάζονται περιοδικό έλεγχο και πλήρωση με απιονισμένο νερό καθώς και φόρτιση εξισορρόπησης (επίσης περιοδικά).

----------


## 1970 βαγγελης

Ευχαριστώ για την ανταπόκρισή σου εχης να με πρωτινής κάτι. Νόμιζα ότι οι κλειστού τύπου είναι καλύτερες   καί μάλιστα οι τζέλ.Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω.   Βρήκα μια στο  GREENENERGY PARTS Ultracell UCG GEL 12-200 AH πές την γνώμη σου και όποιος άλος φίλος μπορή να βοηθήσει δεκτές 'ολες οι γνώμες .

----------


## 1970 βαγγελης

Για σας παιδιά Επανέρχομαι ,στο θέμα με τις μπαταρίες.Άλαξα τον ρυθμιστή φόρτισης με έναν MPPT και σύνδεσή τα φωτοβολταικά σε σειρά και βλέπω στις μετρήσεις  οι μπαταρίες να εξισοροπούν ο χρόνος θα δήξη ,Να κάνω και μία ερώτηση.Πως μπορώ να βρω στον INVERTER την φαση και τον ουδέτερο.

----------


## lepouras

δεν μπορείς γιατί δεν υπάρχει φάση και ουδέτερος. δεν γειώνετε κάποιο άκρο του για να έχεις αυτή την συνθήκη.

----------

1970 βαγγελης (10-03-16)

----------


## genesis

Τα ορίζεις εσύ γειώνοντας το καλώδιο που θα ορίσεις ως "ουδέτερο", οπότε το άλλο είναι η "φάση".

----------

1970 βαγγελης (10-03-16)

----------


## 1970 βαγγελης

ριθμιστης.jpgΕπιτέλους τα κατάφερα, θα μάθω πού θα πάει...

----------


## 1970 βαγγελης

Καλημέρα παιδιά.Επανέρχομαι στο θέμα και παραθέτω ορισμένες μετρήσεις μετά την εγκατάσταση του  καινούριου ρυθμιστή φόρτισης.(http://www.greenenergyparts.com/srne...-mppt-20a.html ) Οι μπαταρίες έχουν εξισορροπήσει έχουν την ίδια τάση και οι δύο .Η τάση σε πλήρη φόρτιση την ημέρα φτάνη στα 28,9 βολτ .Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω στα παιδιά που ξέρουν να μου πουν ποιο  είναι το ποσοστό εκ φόρτισης όταν ξεκινάει η νύχτα με 24,6 βολτ και φτάνη το προ"ι 24,2 . την κατανάλωση την υπολογίζω  γύρο στο 1 KW.

----------


## 1970 βαγγελης

> Καλημέρα παιδιά.Επανέρχομαι στο θέμα και παραθέτω ορισμένες μετρήσεις μετά την εγκατάσταση του  καινούριου ρυθμιστή φόρτισης.(http://www.greenenergyparts.com/srne...-mppt-20a.html ) Οι μπαταρίες έχουν εξισορροπήσει έχουν την ίδια τάση και οι δύο .Η τάση σε πλήρη φόρτιση την ημέρα φτάνη στα 28,9 βολτ .Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω στα παιδιά που ξέρουν να μου πουν ποιο  είναι το ποσοστό εκ φόρτισης όταν ξεκινάει η νύχτα με 24,6 βολτ και φτάνη το προ"ι 24,2 . την κατανάλωση την υπολογίζω  γύρο στο 1 KW.



Δεν μπορεί κάποιος απο τα παιδιά που ξέρουν, ποιό είναι το ποσοστό επι τις  %  η εκ φόρτιση των μπαταριών ή μήπως δεν δίνω επαρκεί  στοιχεία ,Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## vasilisd

Οι μπαταριες σου οταν ειναι 100% φορτισμενες πρεπει να εχουν 26,4 βολτ και αδειες (0%) 20,4 βολτ. Στα 24,6 ειναι στο 70% ενω στα 24,2 ειναι στο 63,3%. Την νυχτα δηλαδη εχασες το 6,7%. H καταναλωση λογικα ειναι μικροτερη του 1 kw..

----------


## 1970 βαγγελης

Εχης δίκιο Βασίλη τα 24.6 τα μετράω σε πλήρη σκοτάδι στις 9.30 η ώρα.Στο βασίλεμα του ήλιου εκεί μετράω 26,2 .Την κατανάλωση την υπολογίζω 0,8 με 0,9 ΚW.

----------


## 1970 βαγγελης

Καλησπέρα φίλοι μου. Ξεθάβω το θέμα για να ζητήσω βοήθεια  για ένα θέμα που με απασχολεί.Μετά από 3 ημέρες βαριάς συννεφιάς οι μπαταρίες στο βολταϊκό έπεσαν πάρα πολλή και της έκοψα μόνος μου και έβαλα την γεννήτρια. Σκέφτηκα οπως δούλευε η γεννήτρια γιατί με εναν φορτιστή να φόρτιζα και τις μπαταρίες. Στην αποθήκη μου μέσα από πολλούς μετασχιματιστές βρήκα έναν 220 σε 2χ30 volt στα 12 αμπερ.Αν θυμάμαι καλά μετα την ανόρθωση και την εξομάλυνση γινεται 42 βολτ.Πως μπορώ με αυτόν τον φορτιστή να φορτίζω τις μπαταρίες μου. Προς  ενημέρωση  ο ριθμηστής φόρτισης από τα πάνελ έχει είσοδο μέχρι 150 βολτ.Συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα κάθε ιδέα δεκτή.Ξέχασα να αναφέρω οτι τις μπαταρίες τις έχω σε σειρά 24 βολτ και τα αμπερόρια ειναι 400.

----------


## mtzag

Εχω αυτο το inverter καθαρου ημιτονου http://romdevices.com/pdf/aparaturae...bila/ismgt.pdf
την εκδοση των 5kw φωτοβολταικα δεν εχω.
Πως μπορω να τον τσεκαρω οτι λειτουργει ?
Αν βαλω απο την πριζα 230VAC σε γεφυρα και πυκνωτες εξομαλυνσης μετα θα μπορω να ταισω την εισοδο του ?

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

οχι. η προσοπικη μου γνωμη ειναι μονο και μονο απο μπαταρια διοτι βλεπει ημιτονα και παλμους στην εισοδο του ,και δεν θα λειτουργεισει  δοκιμασε με μια μεγαλη 100 αμπερορια πχ σε ενα ηλεκτρολογιο αυτοκηνητων.  τα ινβερτερ θελουν καθαρο συνεχες για να δουλεψουν.

----------


## pstratos

> Καλησπέρα φίλοι μου. Ξεθάβω το θέμα για να ζητήσω βοήθεια  για ένα θέμα που με απασχολεί.Μετά από 3 ημέρες βαριάς συννεφιάς οι μπαταρίες στο βολταϊκό έπεσαν πάρα πολλή και της έκοψα μόνος μου και έβαλα την γεννήτρια. Σκέφτηκα οπως δούλευε η γεννήτρια γιατί με εναν φορτιστή να φόρτιζα και τις μπαταρίες. Στην αποθήκη μου μέσα από πολλούς μετασχιματιστές βρήκα έναν 220 σε 2χ30 volt στα 12 αμπερ.Αν θυμάμαι καλά μετα την ανόρθωση και την εξομάλυνση γινεται 42 βολτ.Πως μπορώ με αυτόν τον φορτιστή να φορτίζω τις μπαταρίες μου. Προς  ενημέρωση  ο ριθμηστής φόρτισης από τα πάνελ έχει είσοδο μέχρι 150 βολτ.Συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα κάθε ιδέα δεκτή.Ξέχασα να αναφέρω οτι τις μπαταρίες τις έχω σε σειρά 24 βολτ και τα αμπερόρια ειναι 400.






Με αυτό το μετασχηματιστή και χωρίς περιορισμό ρεύματος δεν μπορεις να κάνεις και πολλά.

ΑΛΛΑ  (με άπειρη προσοχη και  μόνο με επιτήρηση βολτόμετρο / αμπερόμετρο και μόνο σε τρελή ανάγκη) κάνουμε το έξής (δοκιμασμένο απειρες φορές στον ΕΣ)

Πάρε το ένα τύλιγμα του ΜΣ σου (30V/ 12A) Στείλε το  AC σε μια γέφυρα. Θα πάρεις ~40V DC. Βάλε σε σειρά καλό αμπερόμετρο και μια λάμπα 24V/150W  (από προβολέα φορτηγού, ή συνδύασε 4 55w απο αυτοκίνητο). Με βολτόμετρο μέτρα συνεχώς την τάση στις μπαταρίες σου. Σταμάτα αν η τάση φτάσει τα 29V. Οι λάμπες αρχικά θα αναβουν αρκετά και θα ζεσταίνονται πολύ. Καθώς το ρεύμα φόρτισης θα πέφτει θα φωτοβολλούν όλο και λιγότερο. 

Επαναλαμβάνω λύση απόλυτης ανάγκης αν δε σου βρίσκεται φορτιστής

----------


## 1970 βαγγελης

Καλημέρα.Να τις συνδέσω απευθείας το ξέρω ότι είναι δύσκολο.Έλεγα μήπως τα 40 βολτ DC   τα βάλω στην είσοδο του ρυθμιστή παράλληλα με τα πάνελ.Ο ρυθμιστής δέχεται στην είσοδο του μέχρι 150 βολτ DC και είναι 20 αμπερ.Τον έχω φωτο στο ποστ 21.

----------


## genesis

Δοκίμασέ το Βαγγέλη αλλά βγάλε τα Φ/Β από τον ρυθμιστή. Εννοείται ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει ανόρθωση και πυκνωτής στον Μ/Τ.

----------

1970 βαγγελης (02-10-18)

----------


## 1970 βαγγελης

Ευχαριστώ Κωνσταντίνε  για την απάντηση σου.Το σχέδιο είναι αυτό.HPIM3229 (Small).JPG Την αντίσταση λέω να βάλω 10 ΩΜ τουβλάκι      όλα αυτά με προσωπική επιτήρηση κατά την φόρτιση.ΙΝΒΕΡΤΕΡ και πάνελ εκτός σωστά?

----------


## genesis

Βάλε κράνος όμως πριν το βάλεις στην πρίζα!!! :Biggrin: 
Είναι ανάποδα οι δίοδοι. Πρέπει τα "βελάκια" να σημαδεύουν προς τον πυκνωτή.
Επίσης, η αντίσταση είναι μάλλον μεγάλη σε τιμή... Δοκίμασε κάτι γύρω στο 1ohm ή και μικρότερη.

----------


## 1970 βαγγελης

Α Κωνσταντίνε το είδα θα το διορθώσω .Την αντίσταση να τόσο μικρή ?Έλεγα να κάννη μεγαλύτερη πτώση τάσεως .Αυτό με το κράνος με τρομάζει. :Confused1:

----------


## georgeb1957

> Βάλε κράνος όμως πριν το βάλεις στην πρίζα!!!



Τί μου θύμισες τώρα......... καμμιά φορά δεν σε σώνει ούτε το κράνος...
Ημουν γύρω στα 15 και έφτιαξα ένα τροφοδοτικό για τετραπλασιασμό τάσης με ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές, απο το βιβλίο του ΤΡΑΠΑΛΗ για Πομπούς μεσαίων (Οι παλιοί το γνωρίζουν καλά). Οταν το έβαλα στο ρεύμα άρχισε κάτι να μυρίζει άσχημα. Σκύβω πάνω απο τους πυκνωτές και μόλις σηκώνω το κεφάλι μου, σκάνε 2-3 απο αυτούς και πεταχτήκανε τα εντόσθια τους μέχρι το ταβάνι. Μετά κατάλαβα ότι στο βιβλίο τους έδειχνε με λάθος-ανάποδη σύνδεση.
Είμαι τυχερός που δεν στραβώθηκα για δέκατα του δευτερολέπτου.

----------


## 1970 βαγγελης

Το έπαθα και εγώ στα νιάτα μου για αυτό λέω στον Κωνσταντίνο ότι με τρομάζει.Και δεν το λέω για πλάκα.

----------


## genesis

Μα γι΄αυτό λέω βάλε κράνος...
Έτσι όπως είναι οι δίοδοι στο σχέδιο οι πυκνωτές θα είναι πολωμένοι ανάποδα!
Όσο για την αντίσταση, έχε υπόψη ότι η αντίσταση του 1ohm θα κάνει πτώση τάσης 1V για κάθε 1Α ρεύματος. Δηλαδή στα 15Α ρεύμα η πτώση τάσης στην αντίσταση θα είναι 15V.
O M/T είναι 2x30V 12A. Με την διπλή ανόρθωση που κάνεις το ονομαστικό ρεύμα θα είναι 24A.
Τελικά δεν θα μπορείς να το εκμεταλλευθείς όλο γιατί λογικά θα κόψει ο ρυθμιστής όταν θα φτάσει το όριο των 20Α από την πλευρά της μπαταρίας και θα επέλθει ισορροπία.

----------


## 1970 βαγγελης

> Μα γι΄αυτό λέω βάλε κράνος...
> Έτσι όπως είναι οι δίοδοι στο σχέδιο οι πυκνωτές θα είναι πολωμένοι ανάποδα!
> Όσο για την αντίσταση, έχε υπόψη ότι η αντίσταση του 1ohm θα κάνει πτώση τάσης 1V για κάθε 1Α ρεύματος. Δηλαδή στα 15Α ρεύμα η πτώση τάσης στην αντίσταση θα είναι 15V.
> O M/T είναι 2x30V 12A. Με την διπλή ανόρθωση που κάνεις το ονομαστικό ρεύμα θα είναι 24A.
> Τελικά δεν θα μπορείς να το εκμεταλλευθείς όλο γιατί λογικά θα κόψει ο ρυθμιστής όταν θα φτάσει το όριο των 20Α από την πλευρά της μπαταρίας και θα επέλθει ισορροπία.



Κωνσταντίνε ο μετασχηματιστής γράφει 220 V 2X3OV 12 AMPER. Νομίζω και οι δύο περιελίξεις είναι 12 αμπερ.Αν όχι τότε να πάρω το ένα τύλιγμα με γέφυρα .Το σχέδιο το διόρθωσα.Τώρα νομίζω είναι εντάξη .Ποιο πολλή με νοιάζει μην κάνω κανένα λάθος και κάψω τον ρυθμιστή. HPIM3235 (Small).JPG

----------


## genesis

Καλημέρα Βαγγέλη,
Τώρα είναι εντάξει το σχέδιο.
Πρόσεξε τις πολικότητες και επιβεβαίωσε κάθε βήμα με το πολύμετρο χωρίς να βιάζεσαι.
Δεν μπορώ να είμαι σίγουρος για τον ρυθμιστή γιατί δεν τον έχω δουλέψει ποτέ τον συγκεκριμένο.
Πάντως, στο εργαστήριο τροφοδοτούμε συχνά ρυθμιστές με αυτόν τον τρόπο για να ελέγξουμε την λειτουργία τους.

----------


## 1970 βαγγελης

Εντάξη Κωνσταντίνε για τις π0λικότητες είμαι σίγουρος  .Για  τα αμπέρ δεν μου απάντησες .Αν είναι 24 αμπερ δεν θα αντέξει ο ρυθμιστής γιατί είναι 20 αμπερ.Περιμένω την απάντηση σου και ξεκινάω την κατασκευή.

----------


## elektronio

Με βάση το σχέδιο που δίνεις στο #38 ποστ ο μετασχηματιστής σου δουλεύει ο μισός (1ο τύλιγμα) κατά την θετική ημιπεριόδο και ο άλλος μισός (2ο τύλιγμα) κατά την αρνητική ημιπερίοδο. Κάθε χρονική στιγμή δουλεύει μόνο το ένα από τα δύο τυλίγματα που μπορεί να δώσει μέγιστό 12Α. Οπότε η έξοδος σου θα είναι 42V / 12Α max.

----------

1970 βαγγελης (03-10-18)

----------


## 1970 βαγγελης

Ευχαριστώ πολλή Μάρκο .Έχω πάρα πολλά χρόνια να ασχοληθώ ( 30 ίσως) και τα έχω ξεχάσει. Η κατασκευή είναι ιδιαίτερη και θέλω να είμαι σίγουρος 100% για να προχωρήσω.

----------


## genesis

> Οπότε η έξοδος σου θα είναι 42V / 12Α max.



Μάρκο, δεν νομίζω ότι ισχύει αυτό.
Το τύλιγμα είναι 12Α (ονομαστικό συνεχές ρεύμα που αντέχει θερμικά) και ισχύει για ωμικό φορτίο.
Στην περίπτωση του σχεδίου του Βαγγέλη όπου κάθε τύλιγμα των 30V θα διαρρέεται από ρεύμα μόνο για την μία ημιπερίοδο μπορεί να δώσει διπλάσιο. Στην μονάδα του χρόνου θα έχει την ίδια θερμική καταπόνηση λόγω του μεγάλου χρονικού διαστήματος που δεν θα υπάρχει ρεύμα και θα ψύχεται.
Άρα το ονομαστικό ρεύμα που μπορεί να δώσει συνολικά το κύκλωμα με αυτήν την συνδεσμολογία είναι 24Α.
Χρειάζεται προσοχή στην επιλογή των διόδων γιατί σε πλήρη ισχύ οι κορυφές του ρεύματος θα είναι πάνω από 12Α.
Καλύτερα να χρησιμοποιηθεί γέφυρα ανόρθωσης (ένα μέρος της) που βιδώνεται σε ψύκτρα και αντέχει πάνω από 20 - 30Α.

Βαγγέλη, λογικά ο ρυθμιστής δεν εξαρτάται από το ρεύμα που μπορεί να δώσει το τροφοδοτικό. Όταν θα φτάσει τα 20Α από την πλευρά των μπαταριών θα σταματήσει να ανεβαίνει το ρεύμα στην είσοδο.
Π.χ., αν στην έξοδο έχουμε 27V και 20Α (540W) και στην είσοδο η τάση είναι 40V το ρεύμα δεν θα ξεπερνά τα 13 - 14Α.
Έτσι λειτουργούν όσοι ρυθμιστές MPPT έχω δοκιμάσει. Τον συγκεκριμένο δεν έχει τύχει να τον δοκιμάσω αλλά πιστεύω ότι δεν θα έχει διαφορά.

----------


## 1970 βαγγελης

Κωνσταντίνε γέφυρα υπάρχει ψύκτρες υπάρχουν το πως να πάρω το ένα μέρος δεν καταλαβαίνω μπορής να κάννης ένα πρόχειρο σχέδιο μόνο στο δευτερεύον να καταλάβω?

----------


## genesis

rec2.jpgrectifier.jpg

----------

1970 βαγγελης (04-10-18)

----------


## elektronio

> Μάρκο, δεν νομίζω ότι ισχύει αυτό.
> Το τύλιγμα είναι 12Α (ονομαστικό συνεχές ρεύμα που αντέχει θερμικά) και ισχύει για ωμικό φορτίο.
> Στην περίπτωση του σχεδίου του Βαγγέλη όπου κάθε τύλιγμα των 30V θα διαρρέεται από ρεύμα μόνο για την μία ημιπερίοδο μπορεί να δώσει διπλάσιο. Στην μονάδα του χρόνου θα έχει την ίδια θερμική καταπόνηση λόγω του μεγάλου χρονικού διαστήματος που δεν θα υπάρχει ρεύμα και θα ψύχεται.
> Άρα το ονομαστικό ρεύμα που μπορεί να δώσει συνολικά το κύκλωμα με αυτήν την συνδεσμολογία είναι 24Α.
> Χρειάζεται προσοχή στην επιλογή των διόδων γιατί σε πλήρη ισχύ οι κορυφές του ρεύματος θα είναι πάνω από 12Α.
> Καλύτερα να χρησιμοποιηθεί γέφυρα ανόρθωσης (ένα μέρος της) που βιδώνεται σε ψύκτρα και αντέχει πάνω από 20 - 30Α.



Με προβλημάτισε η απάντηση σου και το συζήτησα με φίλο μου καθηγητή ηλεκτρονικής των ΤΕΙ. Παραθέτω την απάντηση.

Μου εξήγησε ότι αυτό που ανέφερα ότι σε κάθε χρονική στιγμή λειτουργεί μόνο το ένα από τα δύο τυλίγματα (ημιπερίοδος) είναι σωστό αλλά το μέσο ρεύμα το μετράμε σε πλήρη κύκλο οπότε ισχύει το ότι θα έχουμε 24Α. 
Στη συνέχεια όμως μου εξήγησε ότι όταν παραγγέλνουμε ένα μετασχηματιστή 2x30V 12A τότε η ισχύς του μετασχηματιστή αναφέρεται στα 30V δηλαδή η ισχύς του είναι 30*12=360W. Οπότε η μέγιστη δυνατότητα του σε ρεύμα (λόγω πυρήνα) είναι τα 12Α. Θα μπορούσε να δώσει 24Α αν ο Μ/Τ έχει υπολογιστεί για 720W αλλά τότε ο Μ/Τ δεν θα ονομαζόταν 2x30V 12A αλλά 2x30V 24A.
Εν κατακλείδι όταν αγοράζουμε Μ/Τ 12Α τότε αυτός μπορεί να δώσει 12Α μέγιστο.

----------


## genesis

> όταν παραγγέλνουμε ένα μετασχηματιστή 2x30V 12A τότε η ισχύς του μετασχηματιστή αναφέρεται στα 30V δηλαδή η ισχύς του είναι 30*12=360W. Οπότε η μέγιστη δυνατότητα του σε ρεύμα (λόγω πυρήνα) είναι τα 12Α. Θα μπορούσε να δώσει 24Α αν ο Μ/Τ έχει υπολογιστεί για 720W αλλά τότε ο Μ/Τ δεν θα ονομαζόταν 2x30V 12A αλλά 2x30V 24A.
> Εν κατακλείδι όταν αγοράζουμε Μ/Τ 12Α τότε αυτός μπορεί να δώσει 12Α μέγιστο.



Μάρκο ούτε αυτό νομίζω ότι ισχύει. Ένας Μ/Τ 2x30V/12A είναι στην ουσία ένας Μ/Τ 60V/12A με μεσαία λήψη, δηλαδή 720W.

----------

mikemtb (04-10-18)

----------


## rama

Το amperage είναι το ίδιο, είτε πρόκειται για απλό τύλιγμα είτε με μεσαία λήψη, διότι αυτό καθορίζεται από τα κατασκευαστικά χαρακτηριστικά του μετασχηματιστή. Ανεξαρτήτως voltage, το σύρμα αντέχει 12Α.
Όπως είπε και ο genesis, είναι ένας 60V 12Α με μεσαία λήψη. Δηλαδή δύο φορές ένας 30V 12A.

----------


## apilot

Καλημέρα σε όλους σας.
 Ένας μετασχηματιστής όταν είναι 2χ30V/12A όπως λέτε σημαίνει ότι τα τυλίγματα μπορούν να δώσουν 12 Α στα 60V δηλαδή 720W με την ανάλογη διατομή σύρματος.
Αυτό σημαίνει ότι στα 60 V θα μπορούμε να πάρουμε 12 A.
Σε λήψη 30V θα μπορούμε να πάρουμε 24 Α.
Σε άλλη λήψη στα 15V / 48 Α.
Σε άλλη λήψη  στα 10V / 72 Α.
Δηλαδή στα 5V θα μπορούμε να πάρουμε 144 Α.
Λέτε να αντέξει το σύρμα της περιέλιξης στα 144 Α; Εγώ πιστεύω θα λιώσει το σύρμα.
Μάλλον κάτι άλλο παίζει τι λέτε.

----------


## kioan

apilot, αυτό που λες ισχύει, αλλά αντίστροφα. 
Το σύρμα της περιέλιξης θα καθορίσει το άνω όριο σε Ampere, και από εκεί και πέρα μπορείς να ρίξεις τα ampere σε άλλους συνδυασμούς τάσης-ρεύματος.

----------


## tsimpidas

για τι διαστάσεις πυρήνα μιλαμε ?

----------


## apilot

Kioan  αναφέρομαι  στον συγκεκριμένο μετασχηματιστή που λένε τα παιδιά.
Δεν μπορεί ένας μετασχηματιστής 2χ30V 12 Α όπως λέει ο Κώστας genesis να δώσει τα διπλάσια αμπέρ στην μεσαία λήψη. Στα 60V μπορεί να δώσει τα 12 Α συμφωνώ με αυτά που αναφέρει ο Μάρκος περί διπλής ανόρθωσης.

----------


## selectronic

Παιδιά τα πράγματα είναι απλά:

Ο πυρήνας καθορίζει τα Watt (VA) όπως και άλλα χαρακτηριστικά που δεν μας ενδιαφέρουν στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση.
Άρα με τον Χ πυρήνα έχουμε τα Ψ VA, που είναι 720 όπως σωστά είπαν πριν (60V x 12A).
Τώρα αν υποθέσουμε το πρωτεύων τύλιγμα πάντα για 240V, το δευτερεύων καθορίζει την τάση και ρεύμα εξόδου, πχ αν θα πάρεις αυτά τα 720VA σε 720V/1A ή σε 1V/720A.

Και ναι, με πλήρη ανόρθωση στα 30Vac θα πάρεις 24Α, φαντάσου να έχεις κόψει το σύρμα στην μεσαία λήψη (άρα δύο ξεχωριστά 30V/12A) και να τα *βάλεις παράλληλα, έχεις το διπλάσιο σύρμα και άρα τα διπλάσια Αμπέρ.*

πχ

----------

mikemtb (04-10-18)

----------


## 1970 βαγγελης

Παιδιά καλησπέρα .Γιάννη εγώ θα κάνω απλή ανόρθωση όχι διπλή 0πως βλέπω στο σχέδιο ποιό πάνω..Εγώ πάντως θα ακολουθήσω το σχέδιο του Κώστα  με την μισή γέφυρα και ψήκτρα.  αύριο θα τον φτιάξω και θα ανεβάσω φωτό .

----------


## selectronic

Το ίδιο είναι, το εξήγησε ο genesis στο #43 και ο elektronio στο #46 (μόνο που έκανε λάθος στον υπολογισμό του πυρήνα και γι' αυτό δεν του βγήκαν τα νούμερα).
Ο υπολογισμός για την μέγιστη ισχύ του σύρματος είναι άλλος όταν δουλεύει στην μία συνδεσμολογία (γέφυρα στα άκρα και 60V) και άλλος όταν δουλεύει με πλήρη ανόρθωση στα 30V που έβαλε ο genesis στο #45.

----------

1970 βαγγελης (04-10-18), 

kioan (04-10-18)

----------


## selectronic

> ...εγώ θα κάνω απλή ανόρθωση όχι διπλή 0πως βλέπω στο σχέδιο ποιό πάνω...



Δεν ξέρω τι εννοείς το απλή και διπλή, αλλά θα κάνεις πλήρη ανόρθωση (full-wave) και στις δύο περιπτώσεις, θα φορτίζεις τον πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης με όλες τις ημιπεριόδους (δεν θα χάσεις τις μισές).
Αν είχες *μία* μόνο δίοδο, τότε θα έχανες μέρος της ισχύς του μετ/στη: Η δίοδος θα άφηνε την θετικές ημιπεριόδους να περάσουν αλλά απλώς θα μπλόκαρε τις αρνητικές (που θα πήγαιναν χαμένες).






.
.
.
.
.

----------


## 1970 βαγγελης

Αυτό  στο ποστ 45 του Κωνσταντίνου θα φτιάξω.Ευχαριστώ πολλή για όλα Τα λέμε όταν το τελειώσω.

----------


## 1970 βαγγελης

Έτοιμο κοιτάω να το βάλω σε κουτί να μπουν ασφάλειες διακόπτες κ.λ.π..Στην έξοδο βγάζει 44,5 βολτ χωρίς φορτίο .Τώρα με το φορτίο θα δούμε όταν πάω στο εξοχικό και  το βάλω στίς μπαταρίες.Εδώ δεν έχω κάτι που να  δουλεύη με αυτήν την τάση να το δοκιμάσω. Πάντως Κωνσταντίνε ακολούθησα τις οδηγίες σου και δεν έβαλα ΚΡΑΝΟΣ. Ευχαριστώ.IMG_20181005_180135.jpg

----------


## 1970 βαγγελης

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Έκανα την δοκιμή φόρτισης τον μπαταριών μέσο ρυθμιστή φόρτισης φωτοβολταικών. Οι ενέργειες που έκανα είναι.1)Έβγαλα τα καλώδια των πάνελ.2)Σύνδεσα  το τροφοδοτικό στον ρυθμιστή  3)Ε κίνηση της γεννήτριας .4) Τον ρυθμιστή στην πρίζα.Οι μπαταρίες φορτίζουν όμως τα αμπέρ δεν είναι σταθερά. Δηλαδή πότε τραβάει 10 αμπέρ μετά κατεβαίνη στα 3 μετά στα 15 μεταβάλετε συνέχεια. Οι μπαταρίες όμως φόρτισαν σε μία μίση ώρα .Που μπορεί να οφείλεται αυτό? Ευχαριστώ για τις όποιες απαντήσεις σας.

----------


## genesis

Βαγγέλη, το πιθανότερο είναι η αστάθεια να οφείλεται αφενός στην γεννήτρια που δεν έχει απολύτως σταθερές στροφές (άρα και συχνότητα, τάση) και αφετέρου στον ρυθμιστή φόρτισης MPPT του οποίου η δουλειά είναι να ψάχνει το σημείο μέγιστης ισχύος κάθε φορά που αντιλαμβάνεται κάποια μεταβολή.
Ίσως να βοηθήσει αν βάλεις ταυτόχρονα στην γεννήτρια ένα σταθερό ωμικό φορτίο, π.χ. μία ηλεκτρική σόμπα γύρω στα 500 - 600W.
Πάντως σημαντικό είναι ότι σου λειτούργησε έστω και με αστάθεια και έχεις τρόπο να φορτίσεις τις μπαταρίες σε κατάσταση παρατεταμένης συννεφιάς.

----------

1970 βαγγελης (09-10-18)

----------


## 1970 βαγγελης

Βασικά αυτός είναι ο σκοπός μου  να φορτίζω τις μπαταρίες σε ώρα ανάγκης.

----------


## 1970 βαγγελης

Καλησπέρα παιδιά.Θέλω να κάνω μια επέκταση στα ΠΑΝΕΛ και θέλω τα φώτα σας.Τώρα έχω 2 πανελ 24 βολτ 250 βατ έκαστο συνδεδεμένα σε σειρά. Ο προσανατολισμός είναι νοτιοανατιλικά. Μπορώ να συνδέσω άλλο ένα πανελ με νοτιοδυτική κατεύθυνση να εκμεταλλεύομαι τον απογευματινό ήλιο.Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για την όποια βοήθειά σας.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι δεν θέλεις ούτε Νοτιοανατολικά ούτε Νοτιοδυτική κατεύθυνση αλλά τον μέσο όρο και τον 3 τεμαχίων πάνελ σε νότια κατεύθυνση . Έτσι το βλέπω καλύτερα έχοντας ρυθμιστή φόρτισης που μου δείχνει και τα αμπέρ που αποδίδουν κάθε στιγμή τα πάνελ.
Αν το δεις με βάση τα αμπέρ που βγάζουν τα πάνελ και τα μετρήσεις συνολικά θα το βρεις ότι μόνο νότια συμφέρει .

----------

1970 βαγγελης (26-04-19)

----------


## 1970 βαγγελης

Ο ρυθμιστής φόρτισης είναι NPPT και στην είσοδο του δέχεται μέχρι και 150 βολτ DC αλλά είναι 20 αμπέρ. Γι  αυτό  λέω αν το τρίτο πάνελ το βάλω με διαφορετική γωνία θα πάρω μεν λιγότερα αμπέρ αλλά για περισσότερες ώρες. Μπορεί να λέω χαζομάρες αλλά συνχορέστε μα δεν κατέχω και πολλά περί του αντικειμένου.Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Θα παίρνεις περισσότερες "ώρες" από το 3ο πάνελ , αλλά χαραμίζεις από τα άλλα 2 πάνελ που κοιτούν αντίθετα και δεν έχει νόημα .
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GUMRlrxpg8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6EQnytqdSo

----------


## 1970 βαγγελης

Πέτρο ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου.Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι ο ρυθμιστής είναι 20 αμπέρ και αν τα βάλω στον ίδιο προσανατολισμό θα ξεπεράσω τα αμπέρ.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Γιαυτό μας συμβουλεύουν να παίρνουμε ρυθμιστές με μελλοντική πρόβλεψη . Καλό Πάσχα.

----------


## 1970 βαγγελης

Τώρα αυτόν έχω τι να κάνω .Καλό Πάσχα καλή Ανάσταση σε όλους.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Περίμενε και καμιά άποψη όταν περάσει από εδώ το θηρίο Genesis (δεν δαγκώνει αν τον ακούς) , κατά την γνώμη μέτρησες στα 2 πάνελ όταν αυτά βρίσκονται κάθετα στον Νότο / πλήρη ηλιοφάνεια? πόσο βγάζουν.
Ή δοκιμές με τον τρόπο που λες στα 3 πάνελ max ? (ή το 1 πάνελ ανατολικά το 2ο νότο και 3ο δυτικά )

----------


## genesis

> Περίμενε και καμιά άποψη όταν περάσει από εδώ το θηρίο Genesis (δεν δαγκώνει αν τον ακούς)



 :Biggrin: ... φαντάσου να δάγκωνα κιόλας!!!

Όταν έχεις Φ/Β σε σειρά, αυτό που παράγει το μικρότερο ρεύμα (σε ένταση) ορίζει το μέγιστο ρεύμα της σειράς.
Άρα, αν έχουν διαφορετικό προσανατολισμό όλη η τριάδα θα λειτουργεί με την ισχύ αυτού που παράγει λιγότερο κάθε στιγμή.
Μπορούν να έχουν διαφορετικό προσανατολισμό μόνο αν είναι συνδεδεμένα παράλληλα οπότε το καθένα δίνει όσο ρεύμα μπορεί.
Στην περίπτωσή σου Βαγγέλη είναι προτιμότερο να μπει στον ίδιο προσανατολισμό με τα άλλα 2.

Έχει δίκιο ο Κυριακίδης ότι ο ρυθμιστής είναι μικρός. Το πιθανότερο είναι ότι αν συνδέσεις και τα 3 πάνελ θα δεις κάποια βελτίωση αλλά όχι όσο θα έπρεπε.
Είναι προτιμότερο να βάλεις το νέο πάνελ με άλλον ρυθμιστή οπότε αν υπάρχει και ο χώρος μπορεί να έχει διαφορετικό προσανατολισμό (νότιο κατά προτίμηση όπως σωστά λέει ο Πέτρος).

Καλή Ανάσταση με Υγεία παιδιά!

----------

